# 1D Mark III images over exposed



## chrismid259 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi,

I recently purchased a 1D Mark III, when I recieved it I instantly noticed that many of the images I was shooting where overexposed. When in AV mode, I set the aperture and ISO and let the shutter speed be calculated automatically, images are overexposed. I can of course use manual to correct exposure, but its always nice to know why this isn't working correctly.

I've also tried the same scene with my 6D with same settings and this appears correctly exposed. See images below.

1D Mark III, AV, ISO 400, f/2.5.




1D Mark III, AV, ISO 400, f/2.5.




1D Mark III, AV, ISO 400, f/2.5.








1D Mark III, AV, ISO 400, f/2.5.




1D MkIII with 50mm, AV mode, ISO 800, f/9.




6D with 50mm, AV mode, ISO 800, f/9.




I've also reset all camera settings as well as custom settings, white balance is set to auto and exposure comp is set to 0, although in manual mode, I'm finding I need to underexpose images between 1 and 2 stops to gain correct exposure.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 1, 2014)

Does it perhaps have an aftermarket focusing screen installed?

It looks consistently "over"....maybe you could dial in some Minus exposure compensation.

Is the camera set to Spot metering mode? Your images have no EXIF info, so assisting you is kind of a challenging task. However, if it CONSISTENTLY over-exposed in Manual mode by 1 to 2 stops, I would suggest that the meter needs to be recalibrated. Not sure if Canon also offers the Nikon-type system where you can sort of "define optimal exposure", and make a "retained exposure offset adjustment" that STAYS in memory, but which does not show up in the meter readings, or in the exposure compensation display. But 1 to 2 stops' worth of "over" is way more than a guy would like to have, for sure.

If the camera offers that feature, I would avail myself of it.


----------



## chrismid259 (Jun 1, 2014)

I've uploaded images to Flickr so EXIF can be viewed; https://www.flickr.com/photos/124318150@N06/

Some of the images are recorded in spot metering but I don't think this is the problem as the camera consistently over exposes images in all metering modes. I also don't believe that Canon does offer the feature that you have explained. Maybe recalibrating the meter is the way to go.

I'm not certain about an aftermarket focusing screen.

EDIT: It doesn't have an aftermarket focus screen installed.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 1, 2014)

Your problem is spot metering the meter does not given you a perfect exposure for everything you have to compensate for the scene and  setting up the 1Dmk3 is very important before use


----------



## chrismid259 (Jun 1, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Your problem is spot metering the meter does not given you a perfect exposure for everything you have to compensate for the scene and  setting up the 1Dmk3 is very important before use



I definitely don't have a great knowledge of spot metering and this was originally what I thought may have been the problem, however, see images I've just uploaded with evaluative metering set. They are the first five images here; https://www.flickr.com/photos/124318150@N06/


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 1, 2014)

Lets back up for a minute, have you looked at you EXIF Data. Shooting a 50mm 1.4 @ 1/15th @ ISO 1250 in daylight and another 1/20th. I am know expert by a long shot but I think there is your problem. I suggest try Auto ISO, set your aperture to the DOF you want a let the camera determine the Shutter speed. Your exposure to light is way to long, you to need to pick up your shutter speeds a lot.


----------



## chrismid259 (Jun 1, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Lets back up for a minute, have you looked at you EXIF Data. Shooting a 50mm 1.4 @ 1/15th @ ISO 1250 in daylight and another 1/20th. I am know expert by a long shot but I think there is your problem. I suggest try Auto ISO, set your aperture to the DOF you want a let the camera determine the Shutter speed. Your exposure to light is way to long, you to need to pick up your shutter speeds a lot.



This is exactly my point. I'm shooting in AV mode, I'm choosing the ISO and aperture, therefore the camera SHOULD be choosing the correct shutter speed for the scene. It's not. 1/15th and 1/20th are the shutter speeds that the camera is determining. I'm pretty certain this is not user error.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 1, 2014)

The picture of the gnome was shot at iso400 and is ok (shot in May) the others were shot iso1250-2500 (shot in June) what have you altered since May ? is it set to auto iso ? i would reset the camera to factory settings and try again


----------



## chrismid259 (Jun 1, 2014)

gsgary said:


> The picture of the gnome was shot at iso400 and is ok (shot in May) the others were shot iso1250-2500 (shot in June) what have you altered since May ? is it set to auto iso ? i would reset the camera to factory settings and try again



All reset to default. Will post some images tomorrow.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 1, 2014)

If the focusing screen was replaced and you reset all camera settings to factory default then this would be a problem.

The focusing screen for the 1D III would have been a Canon Ec-C IV (see:  http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/quickguides/CDLC_FocusingScreens_QuickGuide.pdf )

Some focusing screens (especially super precision screens) transmit less light -- this makes the light meter believe there is less light outside than there really is... causing it to over-expose the shot.


----------



## chrismid259 (Jun 1, 2014)

TCampbell said:


> If the focusing screen was replaced and you reset all camera settings to factory default then this would be a problem.
> 
> The focusing screen for the 1D III would have been a Canon Ec-C IV (see:  http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/quickguides/CDLC_FocusingScreens_QuickGuide.pdf )
> 
> Some focusing screens (especially super precision screens) transmit less light -- this makes the light meter believe there is less light outside than there really is... causing it to over-expose the shot.



Thanks for your reply. Interesting to know. I have looked at the focus screen, the small tab has CIV on it.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 1, 2014)

chrismid259 said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > If the focusing screen was replaced and you reset all camera settings to factory default then this would be a problem.
> ...



Check custom function 4-11 (focusing screen) -- make sure the focus screen type selected matches the focus screen type installed.


----------



## chrismid259 (Jun 2, 2014)

Reset all the camera settings and custom settings last night, tried again this morning. Same results. In AV, ISO 500, f/8, gives a shutter of 1/40, same settings in manual give the same results.



927G6938 by cmiddleton659, on Flickr



927G6939 by cmiddleton659, on Flickr



TCampbell said:


> chrismid259 said:
> 
> 
> > TCampbell said:
> ...



Checked, this is set to Ec-CIV.


----------

